# Looking for Players for a Furry Pathfinder Campaign



## Gotel (Jun 28, 2019)

CLOSED


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Jun 28, 2019)

Is it like DnD?


----------



## Gotel (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah, rules are actually really similar because Pathfinder started as a continuation of D&D 3.5.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm really interested. But I have no idea how to play.


----------



## Gotel (Jun 28, 2019)

KhakiKukhi said:


> I'm really interested. But I have no idea how to play.



Thats fine, shoot me a message on Discord, we'll get you figured out.


----------



## KhakiKukhi (Jun 30, 2019)

Bump! We just need one more.


----------



## AshboundPhoenix (Jul 8, 2019)

Wyrm#9844 - several years experience


----------



## TalontheKobold (Jul 8, 2019)

Is there maybe a seat left? :3


----------

